# Hmm is this weird ?!?!? Audi dies when oil filler cap is taken off



## 16vdjt (Jan 17, 2003)

My 86 Audi 5000 cs turbo quattro dies when I pull off the oil filler cap and it is running is this normal, I know usually you don't take off the filler cap when the car is running but never came across a car that dies when you do, I wonder if this is an indication of the condition of the motor or did Audi think of this as some sort of safe guard to prevent hot oil splash, like a sensor that detects internal air pressure drop............weird 
Thanks!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Hmm is this weird ?!?!? Audi dies when oil filler cap is taken off (16vdjt)*

Not weird at all. I dont believe that the car should actually die. However, Because the cars need vaccuum, and you're essentially removing the vaccuum, the car will immediately "stutter". 
Were it to run totally normal, you'd have a problem.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Hmm is this weird ?!?!? Audi dies when oil filler cap is taken off (16vdjt)*

Every 5ktq I have owned dies when pulling the oil cap while running...Totally normal...Although kinda wierd


----------



## 16vdjt (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Hmm is this weird ?!?!? Audi dies when oil filler cap is taken off (nuugen)*

Thanks! if you have a minute see my new questions. 
TwistedAudi, that car looks great, mine is the same car but stock, that picture makes me want to put some time and $$ in to this car, mine has got to be chipped it really hauls ass and pretty decked out in options for 86' 
Your car must be a blast to drive after mods you've done!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Hmm is this weird ?!?!? Audi dies when oil filler cap is taken off (nuugen)*

it's not weird because the crankcase ventilation is tied into the intake vacuum with a one way valve so that boost can't get into the crankcase. so what happens when you take the oilcap off?? it allows the intake to suck non metered air into the engine and not through the airflow head and kill the engie because of no fuel.


----------

